# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  صور تُظهر مفاهيم لما قد يكون عليه أندرويد 5.0 (فطيرة الليمون)

## mohamed73

مع  اقتراب وصول تحديث جديد لنظام أندرويد والي سيحمل غالبًا رقم 4.3 ليكون  مجرد تحديث فرعي لنسخة جيلي بين، حيث يُشاع أن التحديث سيصل خلال الأيام  القادمة. ولكن من غير المتوقع أن تقدم غوغل في هذا التحديث واجهات جديدة أو  ميزات فريدة جدًا، كون هناك نسخة رئيسية ستصل في الفترة القادمة وهي  أندرويد 5.0 (فطيرة الليمون).
في نسخة أندرويد الرئيسية الجديدة لا  بد أن تقوم غوغل بإضافة عناصر وتصاميم وأيقونات وخلفيات جديدة، وذلك من أجل  خلق مفهوم جديد لواجهات أندرويد كما عودتنا الشركة أن تفعل من فترة لأخرى.  هناك صور ظهرت مؤخرًا تكشف عن مفاهيم ومعايير جديدة في تصميم واجهات  أندرويد، ويعتقد مصممها Jinesh Shah أنها ستكون مناسبة لنسخة أندرويد  القادمة.
تكشف الصور عن واجهة القفل الجديدة التي سيبدو عليها  أندرويد في نسخة فطرية الليمون، حيث تبدو مختلفة بشكلٍ واضح عن واجهة القفل  الحالية بنسخة جيلي بين. ويبدو أسلوب التحكم باختصارات الشاشة على واجهة  القفل أمر عملي ومفيد، حيث يمكن تصغير هذه الاختصارات أو تكبيرها، بالإضافة  إلى ميزة تسمح بمتابعة آخر التنبيهات من والبطاقات الموجودة في Google  Now.     
ويقدم  التصميم الجديد اختصار للساعدة بأسلوب مميز وجديد، كما سيظهر شريط البحث  في الأسفل وأعلى قائمة الوصول السريع الخاص بالتطبيقات الرئيسية.
هذه  الصور تُمثل مفهومًا جديد لواجهات أندرويد قد نشاهده أو يبقى مجرد إبداع  مصمم أحب أن يتخيل أندرويد على طريقته، ولا نعلم ما إذا كانت غوغل تهتم  بهذا التصميم، أم أنها تُخطط لشيء آخر كليًا. على أي حال، هل تعتقد أن  الصور التي انتشرت ستكون عملية وجذابة بالنسبة لك؟
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## salihmob

مشكور محمد ع الموضوع والمتابعه

----------

